# due professional care



## sthecheru

Hello, 

Cum ati traduce "due professional care"?


----------



## OldAvatar

sthecheru said:


> Hello,
> 
> Cum ati traduce "due professional care"?



*Datorită îngrijirii profesionale.*

Dar pare totuşi un pic incorect din punctul meu de vedere. Cred că mai corect ar fi fost „due *to* professional care”.


----------



## sthecheru

Merci pentru traducere.

Aceste cuvinte apar in contextul valorilor fundamentale ale unei organizatii:

"Due Professional Care.    Exercise due professional care in the performance of professional services."

Intrebarea ramane deschisa discutiilor.

Thanks


----------



## OldAvatar

sthecheru said:


> Merci pentru traducere.
> 
> Aceste cuvinte apar in contextul valorilor fundamentale ale unei organizatii:
> 
> "Due Professional Care.    Exercise due professional care in the performance of professional services."
> 
> Intrebarea ramane deschisa discutiilor.
> 
> Thanks



Atunci, probabil că *due* are, aici, sens de *adecvată, cuvenită. *De asemenea,* due *poate să mai însemne şi *plătibilă, contra-cost. *Sunt foarte multe sensuri pe care *due *le poate avea, cred că va trebui să nimereşti sensul corect, folosind un context mai larg.

Bine ai venit pe forum!


----------



## Mallarme

"Due Professional Care" este o expresie ca "due care".  "Due" are sens de "cuvenită" cum a spus OldAvatar.  Dar nu ştiu dacă există o expresie consacrată în română.


----------



## sthecheru

Merci de solutii. Imi sunt de ajutor


----------



## uflorister

conştiinciozitatea profesională necesară = due professional care/due diligence


----------



## farscape

"Exercise due professional care in the  performance of professional services."

(punând totul la un loc şi cu o tentă canadiana  )

Acordaţi atenţia şi grija necesară/cuvenită în mod profesional când  prestaţi serviciile... profesionale (_de rigoare_ aş zice eu, dar  îmi lipseşte contextul). De asemenea modul şi timpul verbelor poate să  se schimbe în funcţie de context.

Later,


----------

